# Beschreibung beim Album ändern



## marki (19. Apr. 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde
ich habe mich beim einstellen von einem Bild in der Beschreibung gründlich verhauen.  
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen wie ich das ändern kann :beeten 
(Falscher Name für eine gerade geschlüpfte Libelle)

Liebe Grüße

Markus


----------



## Olli.P (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Beschreibung beim Album ändern*

Hallo Markus,


wenn du in deinem Album bist, klicke das entsprechende Bild an (vergrößern), dann findest du oben rechts überm Bild  -Bild-Tools-   klicke darauf und dann im Aufklappmenü auf Bild bearbeiten. 
Und schon stehen dir alle Möglichkeiten offen.


----------



## marki (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Beschreibung beim Album ändern*

Hei Olaf
Danke für den Tip, bin halt ein bisschen .... , aber man kann ja nur draus lernen

Gruß
Markus


----------

